
Ask HN: YC W2020 Site Contains GoogleMap API? - richajak
I was checking my YC W2020 status, however I found something interesting. Why did it load &quot;Google Map&quot;? I did not remember that there was a google map widget inside the application form. Did I miss out something? Feel free to check my screenshot below.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;richajak&#x2F;status&#x2F;1180696826216775680&#x2F;photo&#x2F;1
======
jaredsohn
I think they are using Google Maps APIs without showing a map.

You can see the library included in the html file via view source and some
custom code (search for google.maps) in

[https://apply.ycombinator.com/assets/application-4493d388285...](https://apply.ycombinator.com/assets/application-4493d388285847d71d3a46fcee4dbeffdc51a7db6bbb457fe041eea5dc7e183c.js)

